# Ladies of Muck Boot Wearers



## BIG ARCHERY NUT

I'm looking at buying some Muck Boots for my daughter. She loves to bowhunt but until now she only has had youth boots to hunt in. Her current boots offer little thermal protection. Being from Wisconsin the temps can get to the teens and single digits during the November month. I'm considering buying either the Arctic Sport Extreme Condition boot or the Woody Max for women. Keeping price in mind I'm leaning to the Arctic Sport mid height. I'm helping her through college so I'm looking at the less expensive. :wink: Muck Boots says they are about the same in thermal protection. My question is how do the sizes run for you that have them? They have told me to buy the size down because they run large. Her shoe size is a 7 1/2 and Muck Boots says to buy a size 7 that they fit a 7 to a 7 1/2. Now with her using multiple heavy socks with her size 9 youth boot she worries if they are not warm enough she won't be able to wear extra socks. I'm hoping for the price I'm paying she won't have to worry about extra socks.

What should I do?? Buy the size 7 and take their word for it? Those of you that wear Muck Boots do the sizes run a little large?

Anyone wear the Arctic Sports? How do they work in cold weather? I'm talking teens?

Thanks for your help.

Dad who is trying to keep his daughter's tootsies toasty.


----------



## aggiegoddess

Take her to a Store and let her try several one.

I love mine


----------



## bree

i love mine! i have the woody elites, not the womens style so i don't know what to tell you about the sizing. i wear mine duck hunting, so i usually have cold water on my feet at several times a day. my feet have been chilly when its like 11 degrees, but never cold to the point that i was ready to go. I love em, if i got a new pair, it would be muck boots. :thumbs_up


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT

aggiegoddess said:


> Take her to a Store and let her try several one.
> 
> I love mine


That's the problem. The only dealer close by does not stock much. It's not a full line dealer. Just a pro shop that orders what you want.


----------



## jca

Mucks are meant to be worn with light socks..To reduce sweating and causing cold..My Woody Max are very warm and fit using the same size as my shoes, 11, i'm a man by the way!
Warn them down to 25 degrees and my feet were very comfy!
Hope this helps out the young lady!


----------



## Passion2009

I love mine! They do run larger. I wear a 8 1/2 and bought a 9 but no one told me to go down a size. I live is SC but I am very cold natured and they make my feet very warm! I have to thick socks though because if I don't then they rub my heels when I walk causing blisters. If she like wearing lots of socks...then go up size. But if she only wants to wear 1 pair of wool socks...then go down a size. Hope this helps. Also if her feet are narrow...you may want to go down a size. They are really wide shoes which makes them flop more on narrow feet. I would ask the store that if you order a pair and they don't fit could you return them and order the next size up.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

All I wear is Muck boots. I wear an 8 1/2 and my mucks are 9!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

Maybe my husband will see this!!! I would LOVE a pair for Christmas!!!


----------



## SconiGirl

Hi, Im from Wisconsin too, so I know about the cold. I just bought a pair of womens woody max muck boots from Cabella's. I wear an 8 shoe, and went with a 7/7.5 (that's what it says on the inside of my boot. My left foot still slips a little, so I wear a thicker sock on that foot. I've only went out in them once bowhunting, but my feet stayed warm, which is a first for me!! I would recommend them, and recommed going down a size.


----------



## JAG

they are awesome boots and they do run large.. i bought the 7 - 71/2 and they fit my size 8 feet perfectly..very comfy


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT

Thanks ladies. I think that answers my questions. 

I have called all the local dealers that are listed on the Muck Boot web site and none of the dealers stock much. I'm going to have to order on-line. I see the price for the Woody Max are much cheaper through Cabelas then from Muck Boots direct. Was looking at the Arctic Sport extreme but the Woody Max are the same price at Cabelas then the Arctic Sport from Muck Boot.

We are going out this weekend to upgrade her coat and bibs. She is quit the bowhunter and I spent enough on my clothing to keep me warm so I owe it to her to be able to enjoy the hunts in some good warm clothing.

Good Luck to all of you.


----------



## Rack Tracker

not sure if you have many farm stores in your area but here its the Dairy supply stores that stock Muck boots. 

My oldest daughter and wife both wear 'em, but they get too warm for much of the year out here!


----------

